# R4 DS Help...



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Has anyone got an experience of the R4 for the DS not the DS Lite?

I have read that it can obvioulsy back up games for storage useability and that it only supports 2gb cards and anything above like 4 or 8 gb cards are usual fakes...

Has anybody got one or used one as id like to get one for my son and load all his backups on it?

I have now seen a R4 VIII out which apparently holds larger cards but am unsure about all this..


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Never had much luck with r4 cards we use dstt card 
ok with a 4gb card also

Memory card with 2GB microSD sold by iwantflashcards: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

You have a PM


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Wozza said:


> You have a PM


Any info sent my way appreciated mate but its for a lite instead:thumb:


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

I've had 4 Edge card from these chaps - very efficient and good service:

http://www.digizo.co.uk/Edge-Card.191/

Happy with the Edge, have used 8GB cards with no issues, interface is OK etc

Obviously I just use it for backups of games I own and MP3s and things though, playing games that have been downloaded from the Internet would be naughty etc etc


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I recently ordered the R4 III DS from Deal Extreme for the kids from Christmas, worked out at about £10 each.


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

I got dstt from this guy no problems

r4ds-nextday


----------



## floridafil (Jul 6, 2008)

mteam said:


> I got dstt from this guy no problems
> 
> r4ds-nextday


I too can recommend him.
I got the DSTT plus 2Gb card for £16.99 delivered.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

banditbarron said:


> Any info sent my way appreciated mate but its for a lite instead:thumb:


You have a PM


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

i have the r4 ds (phat) with 4gb ordere it from technet. via amazon

works a treat, NDS-Roms.com - The #1 Source for Nintendo DS Games!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=90375&highlight=nintendo


----------



## Cozzer (Dec 18, 2007)

Amazon.co.uk: 2 in 1 Pack: Game Storage Memory card + Hori Screen Protector.: Electronics & Photo


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't have a mini sd slot on my laptop how do I use a R4 ?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Evil Twin said:


> I don't have a mini sd slot on my laptop how do I use a R4 ?


My R4 came with a mini SD usb card reader, so you just plug the mini sd into that and plug it into your USB port


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Old thread but I don't suppose any of you have any spare Edge cards knocking around do you? I need one for a gift asap but they stopped selling this month and I'm struggling to find one.

Any links to sites that have them would also be appreciated, my usual source doesn't do them anymore.


----------

